#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  CYME PSAF Software..

## premo83

HI,

Anyone having CYME- PSAF power system analysis software, please post it..

thanks in advance..



premSee More: CYME PSAF Software..

----------


## br1x

Here you find CYME PSAF v3.0 R1.2 Multilanguage
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## premo83

Thank you Mr. Br1x

----------


## premo83

Dear Mr. Br1x
Please tell me how to generate the key using the key generator.
i copied this key generator file to Protection key utility folder. but the software is not working , 
please let me know what to do??
thanks
prem

----------


## br1x

replace or copy *.dll into the program folder

----------


## premo83

Dear Mr. Br1x, 
i tried all the possibilities...., but i couldn't make it work..

----------


## br1x

I tested it and run without any problem.
uninstall and reinstall the software if necessary, copy 'pk41mvdR.dll' into de folder root:\CYME\PSAF\bin and replace the existing file.
enjoy

----------


## shakmed

> Here you find CYME PSAF v3.0 R1.2 Multilanguage
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Enjoy



Tks br1x ! It works. 

But my only complaint is why uncommon archives like .daa are pushed into? It does'nt save any significant memory space and complicated to extract archive under archive like this piece you have posted.

----------


## premo83

Thanks  Mr. Br1x,
its working........................

----------


## mdm

Dear friends... can you please update CYME-PSAF ? it is not available in above links

----------


## br1x

here again

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdm

Thanks Mr. br1x.
I am able to run it.
one more help friend.
Do you have CYME-TCC for relay co-ordination ?
if you have please upload it.
one more time thanks in advance.
regards,
mdm

----------


## br1x

here you find the CYME-TCC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


enjoy!See More: CYME PSAF Software..

----------


## mdm

Mr.br1x
Thanks for sending the link of CYME-TCC, but the  link is not working.
Can you please one more time upload this software ?
Thanks in advance.
mdm

----------


## shakmed

Tks br1x for providing this.

mdm problem may be there at your end. Try changing your browser or halting firewall.

----------


## br1x

the link on rapidshare work fine

try on megaupload here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdm

Thanks br1x...
I was able to download it.
Can you do one more help ?
I was trying to down load ETAP successfully i could download ETAP-7 but it requires ******** (License) of ETAP-6.
No any links are working for it in  this forum.
Can you give proper links/upload etap-6 ?
It is really appreciate.Thanks once.....
mdm

----------


## br1x

Here find the cure for etap

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdm

Hi br1x...
I don't have  etap-6.
I need total files of etap-6 to install and then only i can update etap-7.
please give total inks for etap-6... so i can use it / updated it etap-7 for my project.....
Thanks friend... mdm

----------


## br1x

If you have etap7 is not necessary update from etap6. 
Install etap7 and apply the p a t c h, this is all, remember of disable UAC if using win vista or 7

but if you want the 6 release, find here:

Part1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Part2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Part3 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Part4 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Part5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Part6 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdm

Thanks br1x...
but it has virus... Is any problem with it ?
Does cure have to be installed after software installed ?
I disabled  UAC and also deactivated anti-virus during installation but I was unable to do it.
Can you explain the procedure of installation of etap-6/7 with cure?
 Thanks & Regards,
mdm

----------


## shakmed

hahahahaah ....Art of persistence (aka begging !!!!)...just for fun - watch the communication in this thread between dear brothers br1x and mdm. 

No insult is intended. Just for fun, sometimes (:>

----------


## everydaylife09

Please upload again it has reached maximum download.
Please dont use this 10 times download becouse it is difficult to in those 10.

Thanks.

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

My Dear, 


CYME-TCC not working........

Please upload again ...

----------


## LOST

> My Dear, 
> 
> 
> CYME-TCC not working........
> 
> Please upload again ...



thank you.
Please upload againSee More: CYME PSAF Software..

----------


## george_turiac

Hello to all of you. 
If it`s possible for anyone who has CYME PSAF v3.0 R1.2 to upload it againt I would be so grateful. 
I thank you all in advance.

----------


## sms149

pls post the link again

----------


## raj151857

Request Can you upload again CYME-PSAF .

----------


## gdviginie

hi,there. Would you please upload CYME-PSAF  again,thanks in advance

----------


## raj151857

Pls down from below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sms149

> Pls down from below link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



hi 
I have opened the page,
contents are there

I have clicked the link, but Iam unable to down load

pls advise the correct way of down load

----------


## gdviginie

I downloaded the ******* file already, but it can't run. Pls give me some advice,thx

----------


## sms149

link is down pls upload the link again
thanks in advance

----------


## whiteron

pk41mvdR.dll link is down pls upload the link again
thanks

----------


## nagovind

Dear All Pls UPLOAD CYME TCC
thanks in advance

----------


## Jack_Profit

Dear Mr. br1x. Is it possible to reupload CYME-PSAF? The previous link is not valid anymore.

----------


## cesaroscar00

hi everybody,

 now i m downloading the file, but i noticed that there is no CYMPSAF in the cluster!!


 Whould anyone having CYMPSAF to post it PLZ ?See More: CYME PSAF Software..

----------


## tsounamis

did you find anything? does anyone have cymcap 4.6??

----------


## warishasohail

Any news cymcap 4.6??

----------

